# OOH Issues



## cseni (Jan 2, 2013)

I have Tivo Premiere through my broadband provider. Added a Stream, all hard-wired, UPnP active on my router, and I cannot stream OOH. 

The app (ipad) doesnt give me the option to setup OOH. 

I can stream in my home over wifi with no issues. 

My broadband provider states that there are no restrictions on their end. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Are you running the latest version of the Ipad app?

What version of the software is running on the stream? 

19.1.6-01-6 is the latest version for the standalone stream
(gear icon/system information)

Scroll down and under full system information, under service you can force it to connect back to tivo and get updates.

Under full system information you can also force the stream to reboot after you have it connect.

You might want to force your premiere to connect in and update too, it cant hurt to get everything in sync.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Is the iPad updated to iOS 7 or 8?
Are you using the latest iOS app?
Did you update the Stream to the latest software version?
Did you register the TSN of the Stream onto your account?


----------



## cseni (Jan 2, 2013)

lgnad said:


> Are you running the latest version of the Ipad app?
> 
> What version of the software is running on the stream?
> 
> ...


Yes, i have verified correct (compatible) versions on the premiere, stream, and the app.


----------



## cseni (Jan 2, 2013)

JWhites said:


> Is the iPad updated to iOS 7 or 8?
> Are you using the latest iOS app?
> Did you update the Stream to the latest software version?
> Did you register the TSN of the Stream onto your account?


I am running iOS7 and have reinstalled the app several times. Everything is registered and on the same tivo account.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

What type of wireless router are you using? By chance are you running your wireless connections in isolated mode? 

I'm not sure what apple utilities are out there but see if there is some thing that you can ping the IP address of your Tivo, also from your home PC, try pinging the IP address of your Apple. 

If unsuccessful then your wireless connections are being blocked by your router. Your Tivo app believes it not on your home network which it needs that initial true home connection to setup OOH. 

I assume we you log into the Tivo app, you are forced to use your Tivo.com account and password instead of your MAK?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

There this communication going between the iPad and the stream wirelessly because he's able to stream inside of the house. Honestly it's supposed to be able to automatically pop off telling him to set up OOH as soon as the app opens and auto logs in via the tivo.com account creds.

Try power cycling everything?


----------



## cseni (Jan 2, 2013)

eboydog said:


> What type of wireless router are you using? By chance are you running your wireless connections in isolated mode?
> 
> I'm not sure what apple utilities are out there but see if there is some thing that you can ping the IP address of your Tivo, also from your home PC, try pinging the IP address of your Apple.
> 
> ...


I am running dd-wrt and have enabled uPnP as well. As JWhites mentioned, I am able to stream within my wifi. Just never get the option to setup OOH.

I have power cycled the stream, router, and tivo premier that it is associated with. I havent powe cycled the other 4 tivo's in the house though.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

Over the past few days I keep coming back to the thought of trying different port settings. Spoke to TiVo tech support and recommended me to tell you to call in and troubleshoot with them as it could be an account issue or it not being in the right grouping, also directed me to http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/402/kw/Ports to check that out.


----------

